# Agonal Haunts 2009 Walkthrough



## mtfd66 (Jan 30, 2009)

Here is a Quick Video of Agonal Castle, we had over 900 visitors and raised over 300.00 for MDA.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow.

Possibly the most elaborate home haunt/fascade I've ever seen. How long did that take you to setup? Nice job


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That was really great!. The walls are interesting. Are they modular? Very spooky set-up. Lots of scares and props. Nice to raise money for a good cause too.


----------



## mtfd66 (Jan 30, 2009)

This is about 8 hours of prep work with painting. To actually set it up it only takes about 2 hours. Thanks for the compliments. Next year The whole facade is getting changed stay tuned to see what it looks like.


----------



## mtfd66 (Jan 30, 2009)

The walls are buiilt as modulars 2X4 supports 7/16 osb board they are all painted in the backyard numbered and then stored until haunt time then it is as simple as putting the numbers togther.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, I love your set-up. Tons of great stuff. You created a fantastic atmoshpere within your haunt, everything looks great. Give yourself a pat on the back, you deserve it. Great job!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very impressive! I love the attention to detail inside and out, it looks very professional! Perfection!


----------



## mtfd66 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks, Its alot of fun.


----------



## mtfd66 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Photo Slide Show 2009 Haunt.*

This is a photo slide show of our 2009 Home Haunt.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's a home haunt? That's really impressive. It looks huge.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

way cool!!......


----------



## mtfd66 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. Wait till I start posting pictures of the 2010 complete upgrade, with new facade design and interior design.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very nice and it was very large for a home haunt. Was that in the house or house and garage or outside?


----------

